# Hedgehog food



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Is it any good?

The Right Food For... Hedgehogs 400g | Hedgehog Food | | Wild Bird from Wilkinson Plus

We have a hedgehog who comes visiting but thought I would check before I bought any of this stuff. I sometimes leave out mealworms but can never be sure if the birds have got them the next morning lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

That stuff is fine for a wildie, not so much for an aph


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks, I shall get him some then. When do wild ones hibernate? He's still about just now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

It depends on the weather, the temp needs to drop down and stay low before they will start to hibernate, some can go as late as January.


----------

